
Ask HN: What CRM Should I Use? - foundersgrid
I&#x27;m looking for a simple CRM that has the following:<p>1. Bulk email send
2. Good canned responses
3. The ability group leads based on position in funnel
4. Easy to use and setup
5. Something light-weight<p>Any suggestions? I&#x27;ve tried the big names out there with no luck.<p>Thanks!
======
mc_hammer
i got good suggestions from reddit.com/r/crm if you dont find it. gl

------
Snowalker
MailChimp?

